
The Dark Side of Microservices - EthanJJackson
https://link.kelda.io/2OioTam
======
MockObject
The hype around microservices was so intense at its peak, I almost worried
we'd never reach the trough of disillusionment[1]. As a microservices skeptic,
I think we're at a much better place now that people recognize its costs and
the tradeoff.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hype_cycle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hype_cycle)

~~~
EthanJJackson
FWIW I think they definitely have a place going forward. But also don’t think
the hype is helpful. It’s a big complicated change with goods and bads. Folks
should know what they’re getting into.

